# Loading a dead skidsteer !!!!



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

This is me and grass trying to load a dead new holland onto the trailer,,


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

rigging picture


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

another picture


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

a little close


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Had to load our bobcat one time it wouldn't start, we called in our buddy with his tow truck, used the winch, lined the end of the winch so it was over the truck box hooked to the trailer. Even with that it was not fun.

Bet, using just a normal pickup instead of a tow truck was alot more fun.


----------



## f350dieselemt (Dec 1, 2004)

*dead skid*

Hey BNC wats going on? What happened to your skid steer that you could not get it to work?


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

ok lets try some movies too. gonna have to wait a few for those....


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

Oh man what a pain in the rear.

Any news on what way have happened?


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

waiting to upload some movies , the skid steer blew a hydraulic line and decided it didnt like the injection pump, The bolts for the injector pump rattled out and now the timing is all messed up, so it doesnt run at all.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

once my server starts agreeing with me ive got three videos..


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Yea, that was fun  Ill tear into it tomorrow and see whats all really wrong. I hope it was just the bolts that came lose.


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

Hydraulic lines.....been there done that and cleaned up those messes  

Hope shes a small issue and the girl is out pushing snow again soon.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

heres a couple more pics while you wait for the video.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

and another..


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

ok movies...

just so ya know it loads the video before you can hit the ok button on for the download so you have to wait a min. at least it did that for me.

strobe lights
Truck pulling loader
Loader not cooperating


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanx for the vids, that was cool to watch. I'm sorry to hear that the skidsteer broke down. Looked like alot of fun pulling that bad boy up. Keep us informed what happens.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

That was to much fun


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

hope it went off easier than it went on


----------



## scaper27 (Nov 5, 2005)

gotta get a snatch block and a section of cable if it happens again. It will relieve the stress in the pull and I am surprised you didn't break anything like that bar on the trailer. Goos luck, hopefully you get it running


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

yea  It was all kinda last minute ideas. I actually rented the trailer, I bought the $2 unlimited insurance


----------



## scaper27 (Nov 5, 2005)

good idea on the insurance, they are heavy and pulling that could snap something and damage the truck also. I learned from experience many times, and from driving tow trucks in the winter


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

WOW, looks like a PITA ! You guys should look into mobile mechanics. Now I know some people just have to do it themselve but look at all the time you have into renting a trailer and getting it back to your shop.
Three years back i switch to a mobile guy. He will come right to the site, no loading and unloading or paying a guy to travel across town with it. Most truck also have hose makers in them. No waiting around or Bs.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Good thing is the trailer is only $30.00 for four hours. But I do see your point.


----------



## scaper27 (Nov 5, 2005)

I see the point of fixing it onsite. I have done the same. Just the downtime is the killer, but if you had nothing else to do, I guess.


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

Is there a bypass valve for moving it when dead?


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

streetsurfin';334127 said:


> Is there a bypass valve for moving it when dead?


I wish i knew, if there is some one let me know for next time....


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

good ole dodge v8 power  . Defintely look for a bypass valve for next time, but the mobile mechanic definitely seems like a better idea.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Its a V10 in Four Low  We probably could have ripped the skidsteer right off the trailer and down the street if we had wanted to wesport That V10 in amazingly strong, just goofing around racing, Bryan's V10 Dodge, will beat My 7.3 Turbo any day of the week.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Grassbusters;334162 said:


> Its a V10 in Four Low  We probably could have ripped the skidsteer right off the trailer and down the street if we had wanted to wesport


10-4 on that,,,V10 pullin on that thing, if i wanted too i could have pulled it around the block, but we were just wanting it on the trailer . lol


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

BNC SERVICES;334164 said:


> but we were just wanting it on the trailer . lol


Good Call , But we could have saved the 30 bucks on the trailer.


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

what model is that ne holland i have a l454 gas


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

it is a 1996 L783 Diesel. 

I know nothing about skid steers is that one any good ? I just bought it used a few months ago.


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

Grassbusters;334275 said:


> it is a 1996 L783 Diesel.
> 
> I know nothing about skid steers is that one any good ? I just bought it used a few months ago.


no clue is was at a bar when i bought mine wasnt looking for one either not sure what year it is 80s 3500.00 and it works


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

on our case at work you can pull the handles in the direction you want while pulling and it moves fairly well, for being dead anyway.


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

f350dieselemt;333895 said:


> Hey BNC wats going on? What happened to your skid steer that you could not get it to work?


hey alex check your pm's


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

BNC SERVICES;334147 said:


> I wish i knew, if there is some one let me know for next time....


I can't remember for sure but there might be something down below the control lever on the right side, under the seat. I am not real familiar with the machine myself but have had to load them on trailers before when down. I don't recall having to drag it so hard. I'd just look around on any hydraulic pump or valve body for a knob that turns.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

BNC SERVICES;333971 said:


> ok movies...
> 
> [/URL]


Can you tell me what you used to take those video's and then how you attached them, way too Cool !!


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

They are actually posted on my server , where my web page is at. 
clicking on the link below will bring you to the pic and movie storage section of the web server.
http://www.bbncservices.com/pictures

since its hosted online already all you have to do is post the link/address to it, so basically the first movie looks like this .bbncservices.com/pictures/movies/IMG_1032.AVI. And if you ever used this







to post a link , you will notice it shows the link twice inside URL tags. url="bbncservices.com"]Bnc Services[/url] the second part that i underlined is what the text will read when its posted.you can change that part to any thing you want it to say.

I used my digital camera to take the movie clips , most cameras are able too record short movies.


----------

